# Bradbury 8/27



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 28, 2010)

After a 9 hour day of hellish new teacher orientation/ staff development/ department meetings, I was so ready to get out and ride for whatever kind of time I could get.

Got to the lot around 4:30 and was on the trail by 4:45.  Knew I had about an hour and a half so rode a new loop:

Knights woods (counter clockwise) -> Link Trail -> (unnamed section of trail not on the map) -> Link -> (hidden singletrack) -> Ragan (counter clockwise) -> Snowmobile trail -> Fox East -> done.

I found 3 new sections of riding I had never seen before riding in that direction. Nothing overly long, but some neat terrain I hadn't noticed when I rode the trails in my normal loop. 

More than anything, I felt like a machine the whole time I was riding. I am not sure what it was, but everything was just clicking.  I found a gear combo that was just right...absolutely killed stuff I was struggling on before.  It was also the first time since I have been on clipless that I didn't have a huge "holy crap" moment.  I stayed through a few sections that usually kick me off. 

All in all a great ride.  The weather was perfect, low 70's - no humidity.  Managed just about 6.5 miles in 1:15.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2010)

Riding is a great way to unwind after a long day, isn't it?

I love those rides where everything just clicks even more!


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds wicked pissah. another month w/ cast. gonna be a long one


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 29, 2010)

*Some pics....*

Batcave (note the bench on top of the rock)






















The loaner:


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a great loop! FINALLY got out for my first ride of the season. A little sooner than I had thought, but my physical therapist gave me the green light as long as I take it easy for a while. Felt great to get out there! Took it very easy and just did a short loop, but it was a blast. Hit Link -> Fox West -> a piece of Ginn -> Ragan -> Lanzo -> back to Link and my car. Again, short ride, out of shape, and intentionally tentative, but great to be back on the trails! Just in time for Fall too, my favorite time to ride.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 30, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Sounds like a great loop! FINALLY got out for my first ride of the season. A little sooner than I had thought, but my physical therapist gave me the green light as long as I take it easy for a while. Felt great to get out there! Took it very easy and just did a short loop, but it was a blast. Hit Link -> Fox West -> a piece of Ginn -> Ragan -> Lanzo -> back to Link and my car. Again, short ride, out of shape, and intentionally tentative, but great to be back on the trails! Just in time for Fall too, my favorite time to ride.



Glad you were able to get out!!! Did you ride Fox West from top down or the opposite way?

Sounds like a nice loop. Ragan is still hard to beat. (and Lanzo coming from Ragan is pretty fast. I prefer it top down)  I'm literally 15 minutes door to door so if you ever want to ride, feel free to let me know!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Glad you were able to get out!!! Did you ride Fox West from top down or the opposite way?
> 
> Sounds like a nice loop. Ragan is still hard to beat. (and Lanzo coming from Ragan is pretty fast. I prefer it top down)  I'm literally 15 minutes door to door so if you ever want to ride, feel free to let me know!



I rode it the opposite way. More fun coming down, but I wanted to ride up that, so I could come down Ragan and Lanzo. Lots of good stuff at Bradbury, but Ragan is hands down my favorite trail. Probably my second favorite would be the loop off Fox East (Bat Cave?). I know the whole network very well, but there are a few trails I am not sure the name of.

Would love to meet up for a ride one of these days. I should probably get in a few more rides solo before I ride with anyone though, as I am so out of shape it is almost comical. Just on that short loop, LOTS of breaks. I guess thats what happens when you aren't in that great shape to begin with and then you are laid up for 4 months. Great to get back out there though!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 30, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I rode it the opposite way. More fun coming down, but I wanted to ride up that, so I could come down Ragan and Lanzo. Lots of good stuff at Bradbury, but Ragan is hands down my favorite trail. Probably my second favorite would be the loop off Fox East (Bat Cave?). I know the whole network very well, but there are a few trails I am not sure the name of.
> 
> Would love to meet up for a ride one of these days. I should probably get in a few more rides solo before I ride with anyone though, as I am so out of shape it is almost comical. Just on that short loop, LOTS of breaks. I guess thats what happens when you aren't in that great shape to begin with and then you are laid up for 4 months. Great to get back out there though!



No worries. I still am getting used to riding clipless so watching me is quite painful.  Also, I break 0 land speed records. I just love to ride.


----------

